# A new addition~



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

The last time I was on here was in '09 posting about my bird Piper, sadly Piper passed away. He still lives on with me and I have pictures of him everywhere.

RIP snugglebutt~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-a51o7njdA


Around 5 months ago I noticed peeping from a dumpster downtown...I looked inside and there was a box with a wittle baby in it, barely feathered. Someone had put her in a box and left her in the dumpster. I quickly scooped her up and raised her <3 she's about to go through the awkward angry teenage stage...she charges at me and coos, and then she turns around and wants me to scratch under her wing (silly thing).

Meet Peepers! (or Peep peep)
She's a scaredy bird, and she loves to sit on my head.










Video of Peeps on my CPU desk~


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Piper, how lucky for Peepers you came along the dumpster when you did.

I still cannot believe how someone could put one of Gods' creatures in the dumpsters.  I have a hard time wrapping my mind around that one.

Isn't it wonderful to have a hand raised bird? They almost think they are human and it is out of necessity they adapt so well! I love them at that cocky stage at 2 3 months, they are so full of themselves! 

Thank you for the update and sharing your picture of Peeper.

God bless you!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Lucky Peepers  I hope he will sure give you a good company

And thats a cool photo


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your first friend.

Great save on Peepers ! Interesting pattern for a black check, also. 

Just curious, she appears fully flighted. Do you take her outside ?


----------



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

I do take her outside! She flies around and I keep close watch on her even though she follows me wherever I go.


----------

